

Yo Dawg: Using a package management system to install a package management system - ice799
http://timetobleed.com/yo-dawg-using-a-package-management-system-to-install-a-package-management-system/

======
duskwuff
Rebuttal:

1\. Using dpkg isn't that hard, and it's a huge win if you're already using a
dpkg-based distribution (Debian/Ubuntu). "apt-get source libX; change stuff;
dpkg-buildpackage". That wasn't so hard now, was it?

There's also tools to automate the creation of debian control files for
packages that don't already have them. It's really not that difficult as long
as you aren't building particularly complex packages.

2\. Author claims that SCM for local builds is hard. I'm not sure how pacman
solves this - sure, you can auto-apply patches from the build script, but you
still generally have to redo that sort of thing every time the original
package updates. If you really want to keep your repository small, there's
nothing wrong with just keeping the patches and debian directories in SCM and
bashing together a script to check out a buildable copy for you.

3\. Adding an extra package manager on top of an existing one can be a huge
mistake. Suddenly you've got to manage two repositories, which means twice as
much maintenance as well as potential interdependency issues. It also means
you've got a much more involved bringup process for new servers.

------
jokermatt999
Please, please do not start bringing 4chan memes on to Hacker News. I go here
to get away from those, as they've overtaken reddit.

~~~
jfarmer
Don't judge a book by its cover. The article is good, very meaty.

~~~
jokermatt999
I didn't mean that as a criticism of the article, I just didn't notice that
was the actual title of it.

------
blhack
So whats up with haskell lately?

